
Ask HN: Is it ok to post academic papers for discussion? - sin2pi
I am brand new here and I found a paper on relative locations with a question about the authors use of hilbert&#x27;s axiom of betweenness. Is this appropriate content for HN?
======
boulos
Sure! It’s always a gamble as to whether or not your content will get noticed,
but there are non-computing topics discussed all the time.

I’d caution you that the usual discussions end up being about popular
reporting on results (like the recent Conway knot proof), but there are
definitely experts on HN in many fields.

------
kelnos
Just FYI: please don't submit meta-questions like this. If you think something
might be of interest to the community, just post it and see what happens. If
you're really unsure, you can email hn@ycombinator.com and ask for the mods'
opinions, but that's usually not necessary.

~~~
sin2pi
I searched for awhile on how to ask a question about asking a question on HN
and I stumbled upon a thread that said to do exactly what I did and I just
went for it. Thank you for clearing that up for me.

------
jlgaddis
Your question is answered in (the _very beginning_ of) the HN guidelines [0].

\---

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

